# Headphones Anyone?



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Recently purchased a pair of sony wireless over ear headphone,s had them about 4 weeks and to be honest I'm not that impressed, they're not loud enough firstly but secondly they're not very comfortable either and they feel very large on my head, so I'm now looking for another pair, I use them mainly for watching movies and music at home, I'm not fussed about them being wireless as I can get an extension cable for them.

Has anyone got any recommendations? I have been looking at AKG k451 over ear headphones but don't know much about them, what should I be looking for to find out how loud they are? (Budget Â£150 max)

Cheers


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

sennheiser all the way mate

And although a little bit 'fashion' Beats by Dre are decent too for home audio purposes


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

For your budget, you can't go wrong with a s/h pair of bose quiet comforts - love mine, and find them super comfortable.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I Have a few different headphones,sennheiser,Goji tinchy strider overhead these are great for the price from currys,and I have altec lansing noise reduction,creative aurvan live headphones.one the best things to get if you want loud is a headphone amp I have a Fiio E6 from the bay best little thing I have bought will transform your headphones will be as loud as dre beats.item number 290970784768 Â£20.99. cheap as chips and very good.the tinchy are very comfortable to wear for a long time on your head

bowie


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

bowie said:


> I Have a few different headphones,sennheiser,Goji tinchy strider overhead these are great for the price from currys,and I have altec lansing noise reduction,creative aurvan live headphones.one the best things to get if you want loud is a headphone amp I have a Fiio E6 from the bay best little thing I have bought will transform your headphones will be as loud as dre beats.item number 290970784768 Â£20.99. cheap as chips and very good.the tinchy are very comfortable to wear for a long time on your head
> 
> bowie


Apologies to vw for the thread drift - question for Bowie Re headphone amps. I've been considering one for my car - it has an aux in on the stereo (3.5mm jack) that hisses quite badly.

I used to be able to fix this as the aux in has a volume control and I had a Sony NW-A3000 DAP which had line-out (deafeningly loud - too loud for listening, so only for connection to an external source etc).

I could turn the aux in volume right down, at which point the hiss disappeared. I'd then play the DAP in line-out mode, which was 'normal' volume with the aux in volume turned all the way down (the stereo has a separate output volume, to adjust listening volume).

My phone etc doesn't have line out, so I've been a bit stuffed as I keep all my music on the phone now.

Do any of these amps (that are reasonably priced) have line-out, or do they go loud enough to have the same effect?


----------



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Brought a headphone amp a couple of weeks ago ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Behringer-HA400-MICROAMP-HA-400-Headphone-Amp-HA-400-/261324014314?pt=UK_MusicalInstruments_Other_Pro_Audio_Equipment&hash=item3cd82002ea ) and was still disappointed, it did turn them up slightly but not much, I don't know much about headphones and wasn't sure if they limit the output somehow to stop them causing damage to hearing, I remember my old man having a pair of technics ( 30 yr ago ) and they could blow your head off, but at least it was my decision how loud to have them. Looked at the sennheiser too, they have good reviews, was told beats by dre that your paying for fashion (true or false?). I will keep looking.

I'll learn my lesson one day not to buy cheap and just go for quality in the first place because the cash I've wasted on this pair could've been better spent on a quality pair ( live & learn ).

Which model sennheiser would you recommend?

These are the ones I already purchased:- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SONY-MDRRF810K-WIRELESS-HEADPHONES-FOR-Tv-or-Laptop-/141073975541?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item20d8aa08f5

Cheers


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

vw1978 said:


> Brought a headphone amp a couple of weeks ago ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Behringer-HA400-MICROAMP-HA-400-Headphone-Amp-HA-400-/261324014314?pt=UK_MusicalInstruments_Other_Pro_Audio_Equipment&hash=item3cd82002ea ) and was still disappointed, it did turn them up slightly but not much, I don't know much about headphones and wasn't sure if they limit the output somehow to stop them causing damage to hearing, I remember my old man having a pair of technics ( 30 yr ago ) and they could blow your head off, but at least it was my decision how loud to have them. Looked at the sennheiser too, they have good reviews, was told beats by dre that your paying for fashion (true or false?). I will keep looking.
> 
> I'll learn my lesson one day not to buy cheap and just go for quality in the first place because the cash I've wasted on this pair could've been better spent on a quality pair ( live & learn ).
> 
> ...


Sony (possibly other manufacturers as well) definitely include volume limiters on their phones, tablets, walkmen etc. I wouldn't be surprised if they included them on wireless headphones too. Most of their devices have a method of bypassing the limit (Google for 'volume limiter hack' for your headphones and see if anything comes up).


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

the little amp that I bought is very good.do you not live near a currys or hmv as they have headphones out on display where you can plug your mp3 player in and try for yourself .these have good review's AKG K551


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i just bought a set of Denon bluetooth headphones the other week and I have been impressed, but i use mine with my phone while walking the dog so slightly different needs

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Denon-Wireless-Cancelling-On-Ear-Headphones/dp/B008MUXWJQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1385544319&sr=8-4&keywords=denon+bluetooth+headphones

I got the brown ones, which now are dearer than the black ones(?). They sync easily, the rechargable batteries last a week no problem, and they are comfortable and sound good. They could maybe use a touch more bass, but my phone won't let me adjust the levels when using bluetooth headphones so I might be being harsh. Great build quality too, and you can use a cable if you prefer (or the battery is flat, or you're on a plane etc)


----------



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a pair of AKG K450's that I use on my commute. Plenty load enough, but not the comfiest headphones I've worn. I think the 451's have a different headband, but if it's for home use I'd be looking for something with larger cans.


----------



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Found a pair I like but do any of you own a pair, if so would you recommend them?

http://en-uk.sennheiser.com/over-ear-headphone-momentum-stereo

I don't like the price of them on the website but I can get them for about Â£100 less elsewhere


----------



## Euurie (Mar 1, 2013)

depends on how much effort you'd like to put into it, since i'd advise different headphones with different amps and soundcards 

if you're looking for just a pair of headphones which will work properly on just about anything then it depends on what kind of sound you like 

If you're after flat sound (which for some reason people usually aren't for some reason these daysi guess it depends on what kind of music you listen to, and what type of film you're watching  it's all personal preference) sony mdr v6 have been around for like 20 years and there's a good reason why

as far as most AKG's, they generally don't require and amp but many people recommend one to get good use out of them, i'm not 100% sure on the AKG 451 specifically though

it really depends on what type of sound you're after

Also, "beats by dre that your paying for fashion (true or false)" mostly true - they really aren't good

If you want a couple of suggestions to go research up on yourself, i'd say: Audio Technica M50, KAM HP-1 and Brainwavz HM5


----------



## G-dane (Oct 3, 2013)

You could test some GradoÂ´s as well. I have used SR60Â´s for years and they are a bargain for the performance they offer. You would be left with money in your pocket.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Philips Fidelio M1 headphones are about Â£150 and are fantastic. And there's the AKG K451 for about Â£50 and sound like something four times the price.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I recently bought some AKG 240 and am very impressed, quite large but very light, I love the replaceable lead, every pair of headphones ive had always break at the lead somewhere so this is a good feature...


----------



## ~tc~ (Nov 1, 2013)

I use mine mostly while traveling, and so size was critical... I use Etymotic HF3 with the custom ACS ear molds. Great sound, very comfortable, and serious sound isolation (it's actually a bit of a problem, as I can't hear the flight attendant ask for my drink order!)

As always with audio gear, though, the thing to do is go listen to some and see what YOU like. In particular, listen to various models well out of your price range to see "what you're missing " and provide a reference.


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

sennheiser everytime!


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Nothing worth putting on my head if it's going to be a MP3 recording....

Poo in , poo out


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

As long as you avoid apple earphones you'll be fine. I really wish I could ban people using apple earphones - they don't retain the sound at all


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

craighughes1084 said:


> As long as you avoid apple earphones you'll be fine. I really wish I could ban people using apple earphones - they don't retain the sound at all


They are ok if you fit some nice rubber ear buds to them .


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Check out the Goldring NS1000:

Over ear

Noise cancelling

Replaceable cable

Runs on one AAA (lasts ages)

Work as normal headphones with flat battery / switched off

Come with nice case and adapter

I've had mine for years and they just keep on going.

Currently seem to be Â£70 but sometimes as little as Â£50.

I found them as an alternative to overpriced Bose equivalents which are rechargeable and stop working at all when the battery goes flat - hardly handy when travelling!

:cheers:

Rich


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've asked my girlfriend to get me a pair of Motorola S305 bluetooth headphones for Christmas, after a recommendation from a mate. I tried his ones out the other day and thought they were great, nice and light plus they sit on the ear rather than inside, which I prefer. The sound was perfect when played through an iPad, nice and clear with plenty of bass considering their size. Also, if you're playing music on a phone they can be used to take a call with a built-in noise reducing microphone.

At the moment I use Sony monitor type full size headphones, which are good quality, but the wires tend to get in the way and they're a bit big for carrying around airports while I'm away on business (which is the only time I use headphones). I've had Sennheiser in the past as well, and they are also excellent.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm getting a pair of Sony MDR-1RBT bluetooth/NFC headphones for Chrimbo this year. I've been told I'm not allowed to wear them to watch TV in bed though.

It's not my fault if I'm going a bit mutton


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m still using my Father`s old Sennheiser HD 414Xs, ok, they are getting on somewhat but they stiil work & their sentimental value makes them special. Mind you I do have to replace the foam cups at least one a year as they tend to perish


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

I must be getting old but its one of the things that really p!sses me off when I'm on the train/plane/bus is people with these full sized headphones on. I just don't want to hear whatever sh!te your listening to, and you can with most of them, on top of that you just look stupid

:grin:


----------



## tiff_lee (Nov 21, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> I must be getting old but its one of the things that really p!sses me off when I'm on the train/plane/bus is people with these full sized headphones on. I just don't want to hear whatever sh!te your listening to, and you can with most of them, on top of that you just look stupid


I know what you mean, it's almost like we have gone backwards with heaphones and walkmans/ipods/mp3 players. I recall when I was a kid we had full size headphones which were surpassed by in ear ones and now everyone is opting for full size again??


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

craighughes1084 said:


> sennheiser everytime!


Big +1

Even their cheap ones are decent for the money and they go on getting better up the range, they have something for everybody and every wallet.

Maybe have a look @ Grado also, you will love or hate them


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I use Sennheiser PXC250 for when I travel, they are getting on a bit now.

While I am on the subject I bought a pair of Creative headphones / mic for when I use Skype. I almost deafened myself a few weeks ago when I used them for the first time; my left ear still buzzes! I have to turn the computer volume and the volume on the headphones right down to almost minimum to use them


----------

